# troy built tiller prob



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I got a troy built tiller withthe tiller locked. when you engagethe running engin it stalls cause itcantturnthe tiller shaft. any ideas?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Iron head said:


> I got a troy built tiller withthe tiller locked. when you engagethe running engin it stalls cause itcantturnthe tiller shaft. any ideas?


I could be wrong, but it sounds like the gear box is locked up.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it sounds like your gear box if equiped with one. some come with straight belt drives inside, yeah i know wierd but then again about the same prob the pulley or gears would be locked up and kill the engine.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

theres a belt frome the engin straight to i dont know what youd call it but a shaft that runs the weels n the tiller at the same time. theres no gears but an ajustable speed leaver which is seprat frome the throttle.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm must be stopped up, i had a old one like that, some grease and it was going right.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Iron head said:


> theres a belt frome the engin straight to i dont know what youd call it but a shaft that runs the weels n the tiller at the same time. theres no gears but an ajustable speed leaver which is seprat frome the throttle.


Is this one of the old Troybilt tillers that they call the Horse (or something like that)? If it is, the gear box is the thing that the wheels are connected to. I've seen a few of them jam up.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

hmm thats a thought i dont know how old it is but it looks prety new maby 8 years old or less do you think that the tiller part is jamed maby? cause the wheels still turn. and the shaft dose turn left n right just a litle bit so its not completly jamed.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

may be its jammed, or just might be the grease all bled out or gummed up, since its old, the one i had was about like that, wayyyyyyy older, had a old white 2hp briggs as it motivation, well it was froze, some motor oil then grease got her going again.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

motavated i like that  lil motavation. i bet ima take the tillers off the shaft drain oil clean it up re fule/ oil n see what happens. i bet its oil cause the guy that had it never changed it in like 8 years.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well some are a grease like a lawn tractor trans, in a hurry i use thick motor oil and it works the same if i'm outta grease. may use trans grease like a tractor, not sure i've only used one tiller in my life. that little 2hp, with a modified gov, that well motivated more, and it had a straight pipe as well :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Straight is the way to go for shour. sounds good looks good and pisses of neighbors. what els would you want. as for the tiller ima check all that stuff and i think it takes just regular oil to lube all the stuff.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hope you get it going, tillers can bring big $$$ if sold in good condition and big $ to fix if broken, so take it easy on it at first.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

thats what i plan to do i got plenty of time to do it. as of now ime not selling or reparing for money just a school shop where peps bring stuff in for free. at risk of kids working on them lol but ime a good worker and i just want to be recgonized as one. ya know spread the rumers that theres a new Iron head in the house. than when i got em bringing me stuff left n right i start to brin in the cash.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah then you'll be doing good then, i basically do all my own repair work and some, mostly carbs for these old people who think they should run good all the time.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

thats how everyone who know nothing about engins thinks. * ime just supost to turn the key and it works* yea try putting gass in it fool. one guy said that to me.... omg my teacher kicked him out of the class cause he thought engins were supost to run no matter what.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Iron head said:


> thats how everyone who know nothing about engins thinks. * ime just supost to turn the key and it works* yea try putting gass in it fool. one guy said that to me.... omg my teacher kicked him out of the class cause he thought engins were supost to run no matter what.


 idiots, they are tun key at first but later they wear out and need repairs, thats how i got the noma, have some idiots who never change the oil and just go with it, well kaboom is what you get later. just go down to bbnissans freebie's post, the idiot whom he got the mower from never changed the oil and well the crank seized up with the rod.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ya shouldent tuch an engin if ya dont know what a piston is and if ya dont know how to put gas in it. thats my ruling.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah true, some just thrash em and think they can take it all their life, a briggs now yes but still you'll have breakdowns


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

The newest briggs are prety indastructable giv em a constant supply of gass and i ont think they break for about 5 years.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, i own what now the one's i use for mowing, a 3.5 briggs on a 20 inch murray/ have had this since early 2000 that i bought for 25 bucks used twice on a yard long yard and well she's done great and i rev her high when i get the feeling, a 6.0 briggs quantum xrm going on three bought new on a craftsman 2in 1 22 inch deck with high wheels in back, both cut a huge yard for years and about twice a week sometimes in high thick grass, carpet like yard now, a 12hp I/C briggs on the noma got free that is well over 7 to 8 years old, i'm the third owner and no rebuilds at all and she's got compression out the you know what. i rev that sometimes. and well all are easy starter's, the quantum's a first puller as well as the 3.5. have a 1982 or older murray 8 8hp briggs powered rider i like to pull stuff with and just have fun. and well all have given no problems, but of course i take care of em. if they were in a idiots hands they wouldn't last even half that.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

sii true i hear the new brigs engins ome with a gass cap thingy that adds stabalizer into the gass automaticly.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats a pretty neat feature.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ide say saves th trouble of putting in stablizer every time just once n your done


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, too bad the oldies didn't have it but hey the oldies will last just as long as long as people and us take care of em.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i do think the gas cap fits on the oldies  terefor they can have it


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I finally got the tiller shroud off all of the bolts needed to be heated n worked off . I will now tke the auctoual tiller atackment off to get to the gear box and to see weather itst the tillers themselvs or the gearbox.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good luck on it, oh yeah they could i fit just well it's for people who are tooo lazy to use stabilizer.


----------

